# Space Marines this Summer?



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

For those of you following the release schedule rumours you may recall there was a hole in June/July and a lot of questions on what they'd be doing in those months. Well it seems we finally have an answer (From Faiet212):



> * Space Marine Codex is Next after Tau *
> 
> 
> Space Marines are set to be released in June according to this new rumor set. Not only that, but the mystery box coming this fall is explored and talked about. Lets just right into it this morning, since I woke up a little a late today.
> ...


Now as Faeit pointed out, there has been a hole in the release schedule which many of us have been wondering about, and some have speculated would be another big box release. This meant Eldar would have had to move forward from late summer/early autumn for the release to fill the hole or we'd have a three month period with one release, which seems rather off considering the blistering pace of these releases thus far this year.

So it looks like the age old question will be answered in June on what is happening to the Black Templars.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Was just about to post this myself.. beat me to it darnit. lol.


On the BT subject, there has been speculation they're going back into the big book.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Was just about to post this myself.. beat me to it darnit. lol.
> 
> 
> On the BT subject, there has been speculation they're going back into the big book.


Sorry about that. It wasn't up yet, and I was coherent enough to gather my thoughts to post on it so I did.

BT have had a lot of back and forth, and while there have been claims that the studio wasn't going to fold them into the Marine codex (at least at the time) the concern has never really gone away. I guess we'll know for sure in a couple months.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hopefully Codex Marines will be worth taking again.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

No worries. Rumours here are a first come first served basis. lol. 

I know the argument for them staying out is that they're different enough, like Blood Angels and Dark Angels to warrant their own codex.. what with their squad organisation etc... But, by that same argument, theres nothing really unique about them that you couldn't sum up with fluff... or something like 'Take y instead of x option'.

Afterall, they don't have the assault specialist squads of BA's or anything like that... so its plausible to fold them into the Vanilla dex.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

If we seriously get 5 codex this year I will be ecstatic.

Even happier when I find out the fate of my beloved Blood Angels. Potentially the C:SM will shed some light on at least some things...


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd personally rather see all the 4th edition codices updated first than the 5th edition ones.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

The Sturk said:


> I'd personally rather see all the 4th edition codices updated first than the 5th edition ones.


As nice as that would be Marines specifically Ultra are the poster child, they are what they encourage new people to play paint etc, so from that point of view you can't advance the far without updating the 'main' book. 

Regarding Templars I'm unsure since I've always been of the stance that each of the loyalist chapters from the original 20 should either be bungled into one or each have their own codex. - I prefer individual being an Iron Hands player - but can someone tell me what Black Templars offer now other than some SCs and Acolytes? If there isn't anything then they really shouldn't have their own book since their key fluff can have a few pages in the Vanilla dex and just add the SCs into it. I'm not saying I'd prefer this route since like I said above I'd prefer each to have their own but I just don't see it. Even though it would allow GW to 'cheat' new armies.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

This just cropped up on Faeit212:



> A few days back we had some interesting bits from Hastings regarding Space Marines. This is what was said, and this next bit, discusses something was apparently playtested at certain events.
> 
> I suppose I could tell you there are some new units....... but that would be a bit too vague. Hmmm, expect rhino variants, and also a new "suit" smaller than a dread but bigger than a termie. Will that do to start the rumors off?
> 
> ...



Mini dreadnaught suits? Okay... Now.. the point of Dreadnaughts are they're for space marine heros too injured to fight on normally, so they're entombed in the dreadnaughts to carry on for the emperor..... Terminator armor is for the elite of the chapter... soo... Space marine Heroes...

Something in between? Seems kinda redundant fluffwise... I mean.. essentially it's a terminaut... Or a 'Hulkbuster' armor.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I've only been hinting since january.......................


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Fuck no, that shit gets launched through the window.

Scouts: semisuperheroes in half armour
Veteran Scouts: superheroes in half armour
Marines: superheroes in armour
Veteran Marines: supersuperheroes in armour
Terminators: supersuperheroes in superarmour
Terminator Heroes: supersupersuper heroes in superarmour
Dreadnoughts: dead supersupersuperheroes in supersuper armour
New = alive supersupersuperheroes in supersuper armour

Fuck that noise.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

ntaw said:


> If we seriously get 5 codex this year I will be ecstatic


so will GW at £30 a pop :grin:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll watch this thread very closely.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From the Blood Bowl thread:



Bindi Baji said:


> Not really, neither marines or blood bowl will be released in June :grin:





Zion said:


> Oh? So when are we getting those Marines?





Bindi Baji said:


> bearing in mind every time I have put a firm date down for anything after 'nids I have been 1-2 months out, autumn
> 
> if blood bowl does make an appearance (fingers crossed there) I would think late summer, but it's not June anyway


So Marines -are- apparently coming this year (as Bindi Baji's hints, while not often, have been pretty on the nose), just possibly not in June.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Given what we know is coming and whats rumoured to come... We have Tau, Eldar, Space Marines, The 'Mystery Box' and then High Elves and Lizardmen to go all this year. 

As it stands.

April = Tau
May / July = High Elves?
June/ July = Eldar ?
July/August = Mystery Box?
August/September = Space Marines?
September/ October = Lizardmen?
November = Orcs? 
December = X-mas boxed sets. 

That's my guess Given current rumours.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Given what we know is coming and whats rumoured to come... We have Tau, Eldar, Space Marines, The 'Mystery Box' and then High Elves and Lizardmen to go all this year.
> 
> As it stands.
> 
> ...


From what I've gathered High Elves are pretty solidly May's release. Eldar where August, but that may be sooner now instead and Marines might be taking that later window. July looks like a good month for the Mystery box (if it's not in June that is). Apoc 2.0 (aka more models and stuff) might be June then (if it's coming), and Lizardmen will likely be the month before or after the Marines depending on how that plays out.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

TheReverend said:


> so will GW at £30 a pop


I was more towards my BA dex coming out sooner rather than later, but yeah. Companies make money when they produce (good) stuff.

Out of 16 (?) codex, three have been updated with another four potentially by the end of the year. I am content with that pace, should it be the real and true one that GW ends up maintaining...

If they came out any less frequently I would have a new 1000 point army to paint every damn release! :biggrin:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> As it stands.
> .


the months are probably a little out and I don't think we'll see orcs this year but otherwise it looks fairly plausible


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well as said, my order lists just a guess given what we know.... For all I know theres another wave release of missing models or perhaps another Hobbit release thrown in there.. but as we know, waves are hard to predict and no-one cares about Hobbit...


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> This just cropped up on Faeit212:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember the robots from first edition? No of course you don't well they were autonomous and sized between Termis and Dreads but not man in a suit.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

deathwatch27 said:


> Remember the robots from first edition? No of course you don't well they were autonomous and sized between Termis and Dreads but not man in a suit.


I remember the old style dreads that looked like two blobs sat ontop of each other but not the fluff behind them.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Urgh. No ta.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

That's the ones... and exactly =/


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

used to love my old chaos dreadnought, had very fond memories of it for years,
then I saw a picture of one a few years back and I realised it was in fact not a patch on the memory



deathwatch27 said:


> Remember the robots from first edition? No of course you don't well they were autonomous and sized between Termis and Dreads but not man in a suit.


I seem to remember my old one had a huge hammer for an arm and was skinnier then a pencil, 
wow enough nostalgia


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> used to love my old chaos dreadnought, had very fond memories of it for years,
> then I saw a picture of one a few years back and I realised it was in fact not a patch on the memory
> 
> 
> ...


Not quite enough nostalgia 

Imperial Robots! Heresy!

EDIT: On a 2nd look, those Cataphract bodies look an awful lot like the Mantic Iron Ancestors...


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

So, is this rumor squashed? Just curious.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Urgh. No ta.


Aww, sweet memories :laugh:


----------



## Osiris (Mar 28, 2013)

I would rather see Witch Hunters updated before Smurfs. I dont play WH though, just that it hasnt been updated at all.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Osiris said:


> I would rather see Witch Hunters updated before Smurfs. I dont play WH though, just that it hasnt been updated at all.


Meaning Sisters or Grey Knights?


----------



## Osiris (Mar 28, 2013)

Sisters of Battle. I think Sisters were last updated in the 3rd edition? I may be wrong so dont quote me on that. hahha


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Osiris said:


> Sisters of Battle. I think Sisters were last updated in the 3rd edition? I may be wrong so dont quote me on that. hahha


Sisters have gotten a codex more recently, albeit only via White Dwarf. Now while Sisters still "need" it more, Vanilla Space Marines have the older book right now, and require less investment by the company for new models to update.


----------



## Creator of Chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

Sisters will get an update eventually. If games workshop is intent on releasing all the codexs for 6th edition they'll do it tho there likely to be the last or 2nd last one off the block since they require the most work (Rewrite, Near entire redo of the model range etc). Remember necrons and Dark eldar players suffered for over a decade but the wait was worth it and I can see sisters have a similar style release. 

Just right now global economics are tight and even if Games workshop is making alot of money they cant afford to take risks at the moment. Remember as much as socialists may hate it companies exist to make money and if they didn't make money you'd have no jobs or Tax income. Marines are a safe surefire way to make the company money as thats what little Jimmy always seems to want and what the old vets tend to play with between there other dexs. There the face of the game and its the money they make that'll give GW the financial flexability to risks on other progects. Sisters and every other old dex will be updated eventually but only when economics allow for it.

Personally tho I'm actually looking foward to this release even tho I dont play marines. I personally love dreadnoughts and would enjoy seeing them on the tabletop again as something other then an anti-air platform that occasionally tarpits


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Zion said:


> Sisters have gotten a codex more recently, albeit only via White Dwarf. Now while Sisters still "need" it more, Vanilla Space Marines have the older book right now, and require less investment by the company for new models to update.


So what you are saying is that Space Marines have the sound business case behind them, meaning Sisters will be released first? :wink:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

nevynxxx said:


> So what you are saying is that Space Marines have the sound business case behind them, meaning Sisters will be released first? :wink:


No, I expect Marines first because they're the safe investment that'll help keep GW afloat. Not so sure when we'll see Sisters. My money is on 2014 at the soonest thought.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm hoping I have plenty of time to $ave before they come out.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Creator of Chaos said:


> Sisters will get an update eventually. If games workshop is intent on releasing all the codexs for 6th edition they'll do it tho there likely to be the last or 2nd last one off the block since they require the most work (Rewrite, Near entire redo of the model range etc). Remember necrons and Dark eldar players suffered for over a decade but the wait was worth it and I can see sisters have a similar style release.
> 
> Just right now global economics are tight and even if Games workshop is making alot of money they cant afford to take risks at the moment. Remember as much as socialists may hate it companies exist to make money and if they didn't make money you'd have no jobs or Tax income. Marines are a safe surefire way to make the company money as thats what little Jimmy always seems to want and what the old vets tend to play with between there other dexs. There the face of the game and its the money they make that'll give GW the financial flexability to risks on other progects. Sisters and every other old dex will be updated eventually but only when economics allow for it.
> 
> Personally tho I'm actually looking foward to this release even tho I dont play marines. I personally love dreadnoughts and would enjoy seeing them on the tabletop again as something other then an anti-air platform that occasionally tarpits


:goodpost:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Zion said:


> No, I expect Marines first because they're the safe investment that'll help keep GW afloat. Not so sure when we'll see Sisters. My money is on 2014 at the soonest thought.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Can't wait until the codex comes out, the art has been incredible thus far and I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Yay, more space marine releases. I'm so in, i'm out.
So much want!!!!
Just when i think that i can't take any more 3+ goodness, what with dark angels, blood angels, space wolves, grey knights, Legion rules and multiple forge world releases. GW go out a drop another amazing release...as an ork player i've never had so much choice...oh..wait...my bad.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Yay, more space marine releases. I'm so in, i'm out.
> So much want!!!!
> Just when i think that i can't take any more 3+ goodness, what with dark angels, blood angels, space wolves, grey knights, Legion rules and multiple forge world releases. GW go out a drop another amazing release...as an ork player i've never had so much choice...oh..wait...my bad.


I'm sure Orks are coming down the pipeline, they'll be here before you know it.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I'm sure Orks are coming down the pipeline, they'll be here before you know it.


I think of all the armies the Orks are one of the best catered for ? I think they are a bit of a victim of their own popularity as to update all of them would be a mammoth project.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Vaz said:


>


1. Sarcasm is almost impossible to detect in internet posts. Doesn't matter what you meant, if you don't mark it in some way the rest of us don't know that it's sarcasm.
2. I don't appreciate your little picture there implying I'm stupid.
3. I was just clarifying my point so there was no confusion since there seemed to be some.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Magpie_Oz said:


> I think of all the armies the Orks are one of the best catered for ? I think they are a bit of a victim of their own popularity as to update all of them would be a mammoth project.


I don't really see, this, i mean i know we probably get more releases then most but a lot of them are from forgeworld rather than being a standard update. I guess i'm more disgruntled that once again space marines are jumping the line. If it was Eldar or Sisters i wouldn't bat an eyelid, they've waited long enough. Heck even Tyranids need a decent update and they have a newer codex. I could even understand a black templar release because their so outdated now. 
I guess i had kinda hoped that for once the boy band of the 40k universe might get a late release once all of the older dexes are out of the way. Instead they're looking to get a release within a year of the new rules coming out, once agian. 
I know it's a monetary thing, space marines make money so they get more updates, but with more support it's possible that some of the other races might be able to be just as big. The release of codex necrons and grey knights saw an increase in young, new gamers picking up those armies because they were well written and competative....and cool looking.

I know i just come off as a GW hating, grumpy old man. I'm pretty sure i started being a grumpy old man at the age of 12. 
The best way that i can describe the way it feels is Image if only one album could be released a month and you were an Iron maiden fan (insert favourite band here) , you love the old album you got and will stick by the music even though the songs are becoming more and more irrelivent. Justin Beiber however keeps releasing albums, heck he's had two come out since the last Maiden disk you got. As well as that he''s been doing collaboration pieces nd putting out spin off albums, the market is saturated with beiberations. Then it's announced that there will be a new iron maiden album next year. Somehow Beiber still manages to squeeze out another release before it happens which means that your iron maiden could potentially have been rocking your eardrums a whole month earlier if it hadn't been for the whiney little girl. 


Do the orks play horribly? no, they've held up quite well.

Have they been getting updates? Sorta, we got the fighter and a load of forgeworld stuff.

Is that a good enough reason to release Codex Space marines before them? Not really, space marines have had a lot more updates and despite what some players may say are still pretty competative. Their Special characters have rules that are still relevent and they are periodically updated with spin off chapter rules. 

So it basically comes down to, space marines sell and they need the money. 


Zion: Sorry to have another "This army shouldn't be getting an update rant on one of your threads" but the way i see it is that by putting Codex space marines in this summer we're a month further away from getting updates to Orks, Eldar, Sisters and Tyranids. I mean would it have really killed space marine players to have to wait untill the broken and ancient codex's were updated before they got a new book?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Zion: Sorry to have another "This army shouldn't be getting an update rant on one of your threads" but the way i see it is that by putting Codex space marines in this summer we're a month further away from getting updates to Orks, Eldar, Sisters and Tyranids. I mean would it have really killed space marine players to have to wait untill the broken and ancient codex's were updated before they got a new book?


Well it may please you to hear that their not seeming to come this summer and Eldar still seem to be next. The thing is after Eldar we didn't have a solid "who is next" thing, maybe Space Marines were just the easier book to update and were done quick enough to be "next".

No codex is "broken" anymore now that Tau are getting a new one. Everyone else has books that work in the new rules just fine with no invalidated wargear, ect. That said, yes, there are books that need to be updated but for GW to be able to pay for them we need some sure-fire money makers toss in there too, aka Marines.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Lighten up, Zion.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Lighten up, Zion.


I am who I am, nothing more. Not everyone is all chuckles and sunshine you know.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

It sounds around the right time for something like it. I read somewhere that GW try to keep their profit spikes around the same time of year every year, probably for their shareholders or something. To be honest, Space Marines will sell very well, no matter when they release them, so they may hold onto them for an assured spike. 

However, as GW appear to be replacing Codex Marines/Ultramarines with DA as the poster army, I would think they might start using different tactics with C:SM. Might be a while, might not.

Oh, and I hope they can bury the Ultramarines in a hole. That way, we can forget Mat Ward's Ultras fetish and restore their past glory. Oh, and I want to see more beakies. Beakies were awesome.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Zion said:


> I am who I am, nothing more. Not everyone is all chuckles and sunshine you know.


That's cool. Just don't be depressing about it. It's boring as fuck.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Vaz said:


> That's cool. Just don't be depressing about it. It's boring as fuck.


So don't be myself despite being only what I am.

Deep.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Space marines comprise around 40% of ALL 40k sales. They will almost always get a new codex within about a year of a new addition. 

It's not greed, it's common sense. If almost half your player base plays them, keep that player base happy...


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

No Orcs this year and there hasn't been anything about them just yet, I think it's plausible they will make an appearance (along with IG) next year.



Septok said:


> However, as GW appear to be replacing Codex Marines/Ultramarines with DA as the poster army


Sorry to piss on your parade but they really aren't replacing ultramarines as "poster boys"


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Any speculations on what might be _in_ a new Marines codex once its updated. Besides the fact that there will be marines in it.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Any speculations on what might be _in_ a new Marines codex once its updated. Besides the fact that there will be marines in it.


Hastings said something about a suit thats bigger than terminators but smaller than a dreadnought.

Id like to see different options for boltguns, aka make tactical marines into sterngaurd except they are limited to one of the special issue ammo, make rules for bolter drills (maybe forgoe shooting for a turn to give you full balistic skill overwatch and similar such things?) it would make marines much more dynamic for sure.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

warsmith7752 said:


> Hastings said something about a suit thats bigger than terminators but smaller than a dreadnought.
> 
> Id like to see different options for boltguns, aka make tactical marines into sterngaurd except they are limited to one of the special issue ammo, make rules for bolter drills (maybe forgoe shooting for a turn to give you full balistic skill overwatch and similar such things?) it would make marines much more dynamic for sure.


I heard about the Dreadinators/Terminoughts a while ago.
Not sure about Tactical squads having Special Issue Ammo, as that may detract from the Sternguard. 
Personally, I'd like to see the Apothecary removed from the command squad and be able to attach to an HQ similar to the Tech Marine in the DA 'dex.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

"Terminaughts" or anything like that sounds like squealing wish-listing. 

An updated codex will be the same as last time - Stat/rule boosts, the standard couple of odd, ridiculous characters and perhaps another glorified unit/units... oh, and the inclusion of Flyers. But if Ward has anything to do with it, they'll be immune to AA mounts in the same way he made sure they were protected against melta in 5th.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

I believe (but my memory could be faulty) Hastings or Harry also hinted at something concerning an expanded form of chapter tactics/FoC changes.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

iamtheeviltwin said:


> I believe (but my memory could be faulty) Hastings or Harry also hinted at something concerning an expanded form of chapter tactics/FoC changes.


If true, that would be so sweet.


----------

